# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  مقاله ای فارسی در مورد ریپلیکیشن؟؟؟؟

## nilidelphi

سلام عزیزان
کسی میتونه مقاله ای جامع معرفی کنه واسه دانلود در مورد ریپلیکیشن ؟؟؟
من در این مورد هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم اگه میشه یه مقاله ی خوب فارسی برام معرفی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
این مقاله کاملی در این زمینه هست.

----------


## mary_sml

سلام 
متاسفانه لینک شما مشکل دارد یا  قابل دانلود نیست لطفا مشکل را برطرف سازید پ
با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

لینک مشکلی نداره.درسایت فوق ثبت نام کرده و دانلود کنید.

----------


## aromega65

لینک مشکل داره
این پیغامو میده 
The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

فایلها رو در سایت قراردادم تا مشکل لینک بوجود نیاد.

----------


## srahas

به نظرم این مقاله ی (فارسی) کاملیه و می تونه راهنمای کاملی باشه برای کسایی که می خوان در زمینه رپلیکشن اطلاعاتی داشته باشند...

http://www.valiasr.net/IT/resources/...eplication.doc

----------


## masoud one

بسیار عالی،ممنون

----------


## saber187518

> به نظرم این مقاله ی (فارسی) کاملیه و می تونه راهنمای کاملی باشه برای کسایی که می خوان در زمینه رپلیکشن اطلاعاتی داشته باشند...
> 
> http://www.valiasr.net/IT/resources/...eplication.doc


شهبده بازیه یا چشم بندی؟
روی لینک یک فایل .doc کلیک میکنی میری به سایت آموزشگاه و فنی حرفه ای و ....

----------

